# Grüner Teich nach auspumpen wegen "dummer Freundin" :-)



## martin4711 (26. März 2014)

Hab da mal ne Frage. Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Teich angelegt. Dieser ist schon nicht mehr klein sondern schon ein gutes Maß. Seit ich Kind war, hatten wir immer einen Teich.

Nachdem der letztes Jahr angelegt war, wurde das Wasser stark grün und schmierig. Klar, die Pflanzen mussten erstmal kommen, etc. Dann war alles drinnen und ich habe einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht und das Wasser pegelte sich wieder ein. Hat also eine ganze Weile funktioniert.

Nun habe ich seit kurzem das Wasser wieder ablassen müssen, weil es meine Freundin bei Ihrer Gartenarbeit irgendwie geschafft hat eine 5cm große verrostete Metallkugel hineinfallen zu lassen.  Die hat sie im Garten gefunden...

Ich dachte ich platze... 

Also habe ich gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit genutzt den Schlamm am Boden teils zu entfernen. Ist ordentlich was zusammen gekommen, weil vor einem Jahr ja auch erst angelegt, usw...

Die Fische habens überlebt und ein Molch oder so auch.

Nun habe ich dauerhaft grüne Schmiere auf dem Teich und das Wasser ist grün. Habe schon einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht, aber geht schon wieder los..Teilwechsel ist 4 Tage her.

Pumpe und Zusätze möchte ich nicht, muß auch so gehen. Das Wasser soll nicht super klar sein. Geht eher in Richtung Naturteich.

Hat einer der Spezies hier nen Vorschlag wie ich weiter vorgehen sollte?

Warten oder wiederholter Teilwasser Wechsel?

Danke für Eure Meinungen.

Hier ein Bild des grünen Wunders.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. März 2014)

Erstmal muß ich deine Freundin in Schutz nehmen, sie ist mit ihrer Metallkugel sicher nicht schuld dran.
Du hast laut deinem Profil ne Teichfläche von 5qm und eine Tiefe von 150cm.
Das ganze bei Besatz und ohne Pumpe, also auch keinerlei Filterung!
da glaub ich liegt dein Problem.

Der Teich wurde letztes Jahr angelegt, da kann man glaube ich nicht von ner ganzen Weile reden, er ist ja noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren.

An deiner Stelle würde ich über eine Filterung nachdenken und gezielt Pflanzen einsetzen.

dann klappts auch mit der Freundin!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2014)

Schmieralgen / richtigerweise Cyanobakterien genannt, kommen nicht von einer Blechkugel. Die hätteste drinne lassen können. Wasserwechsel ist dabei auch nicht das richtige. Scheinen ja durch den Wasserwechsel ausgelöst worden zu sein. Schmieralgen kann man im Aquarium mit einer Dunkelkur bekämpfen...das hilft dir aber leider bei deinem Teich nicht weiter. Wenn du nicht Filtern möchtest dann bastel dir einen Springbrunnen ggf. mit Solarbetrieb in den Teich. Sauerstoff kann schon helfen. und was für Wasser hast du zum auffüllen genutzt? Brunnen, Trinkwasser, Regenwasser?


----------



## martin4711 (26. März 2014)

Moin Bayernhoschi.

Es ist schon klar, daß nicht meine Freundin daran schuld ist. Diese kleine Geschichte sollte dem ganzen auch nur einen kleinen "lustigen Pfiff" geben. 

Ja, richtig "alt" oder "lange her" ist der erste Spatenstich noch nicht. Demnach wird es wohl noch Weile brauchen, bis das alles funktioniert.

Wie ich ja schon schrieb, möchte ich keine Pumpe anlegen und auch keine Zusätze nutzen. Das wird auch ohne gehen. Hat ja in der ganzen Kindheit bis zuletzt beim vorherigen Teich auch funktioniert.

Meine Frage war ja eher: Was soll ich machen: Warten oder wieder Teilwasser Wechsel?

Was ratet Ihr, außer der Pumpenmöglichkeit?

Viele Grüße.
M.


----------



## martin4711 (26. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schmieralgen / richtigerweise Cyanobakterien genannt kommen nicht von einer Blechkugel. Die hätteste drinne lassen können. Wasserwechsel ist dabei auch nicht das richtige. Schmieralgen kann man Im Aquarium mit einer Dunkelkur bekämpfen...das hilft dir aber leider bei deinem Teich nicht weiter. Wenn du nicht Filtern möchtest dann bastel dir einen Springbrunnen in den Teich. Sauerstoff kann schon helfen. und was für Wasser hast du zum auffüllen genutzt? Brunnen, Trinkwasser, Regenwasser?


 
Brunnen und Regenwasser (aber wenig)


----------



## muh.gp (26. März 2014)

Hallo,

so ganz erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man(n) das Wasser wegen einer Kugel im Teich ablassen muss. Kriegt man doch mit dem Kescher raus...

Ansonsten hat Ralph vollkommen Recht. Entweder Besatz plus Filter oder kein Besatz und kein Filter. Ein Zwischending gibt es nicht. Unabhängig davon ist Geduld gefragt. Teich ist Natur und Natur will Zeit haben!

Grüße,
Holger

Ach ja, und Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!


----------



## martin4711 (26. März 2014)

Danke für´s Willkommen.

Ich glaube das ist eine meiner kleinsten "Verrücktheiten".

Es geht nicht um die Kugel. Ist schon klar, daß der Teich deswegen nicht mit toxischen Stoffen verunreinigt ist. Aber keiner will nen "altes Fahrrad" im Teich haben.

Kescher ging nicht. Kugel war zu klein.

Also lautet das Motto: Warten...

Ist es falsch den Teich mit Brunnenwasser zu füllen?

Hier übrigens ein Bild, was mit Fischen passiert, wenn man Metallkugeln im Teich lässt:  (Spaß)  

_Edit: Bild gelöscht - Ihr wisst doch noch: Copyright und so!_


----------



## jolantha (26. März 2014)

martin4711 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Ist es falsch den Teich mit Brunnenwasser zu füllen?



Im Prinzip : Nein, nicht falsch !
Kommt auf die Qualität Deines Brunnenwassers an. 
Hast Du es schon mal getestet ?
Mein Teich wird seit 16 Jahren nur mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt, isz zwar leicht eisenhaltig, aber PH - Wert ---- usw. 
ist alles im normalen Bereich. Hat allerdings immer eine leicht braune Farbe und schimmert ölig. 
Das Eisen schadet weder den Fischen, noch den Pflanzen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2014)

martin4711 schrieb:


> Ist es falsch den Teich mit Brunnenwasser zu füllen?


nicht unbedingt....kann nur sein das dein Brunnenwasser nicht so Ideal ist. Könnten aus Landwirtschaftlichen einträgen Dünnger oder Ähnliches mit in den Teich geschwemmt werden. Je nach Region wo du Wohnst.

Solltest du noch mal einen Teilwasserwechsel machn dann nimm Leitungswasser.Möglicherweise entziehst du damit den Bakkis die Lebensgrundlage.


----------



## martin4711 (26. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt....kann nur sein das dein Brunnenwasser nicht so Ideal ist. Könnten aus Landwirtschaftlichen einträgen Dünnger oder Ähnliches mit in den Teich geschwemmt werden. Je nach Region wo du Wohnst.
> 
> Solltest du noch mal einen Teilwasserwechsel machn dann nimm Leitungswasser.Möglicherweise entziehst du damit den Bakkis die Lebensgrundlage.


 

Das werde ich mal probieren. Danke.


----------



## andreas w. (27. März 2014)

Mahlzeit - wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf:

Lieber Martin, was Du unbedingt brauchst, ist Geduld !!!

Das Wasser kann jetzt noch trüb sein, dazu kommt die Paarungszeit der Fische - die wühlen auch einen Haufen Schlamm auf, dazu Deine often Wasserwechsel - die nicht unbedingt falsch sind, wobei jedes mal auch wieder Bewegung in den Teich gebracht wird.
Die ganze Brühe braucht Zeit - und ich meine *mehr als ein paar Tage oder eine Woche*. Das ganze pendelt sich im Laufe der nächsten 1-3 Monate ein, dann hat sich auch der Teich eingestellt und der Mulm in deiner Hand setzt sich auf den Grund ab und ist wieder in der Nahrungskette drin .

Sei nicht so nervös und gib der Natur ein wenig Zeit. Du solltest immer das Größen-Verhältnis im Vergleich zur Natur beachten: Deine Teich ist keine Pfütze, aber 5m² Oberfläche ist nicht viel Volumen und Sonne, Tag und Nacht Temperaturwechsel arbeiten in unserer Dimension (mein Teich ist auch nicht sooo viel größer) wesentlich mehr als in einem 15.000 Liter Teich.

Das solltest Du auf jeden Fall beachten und respektieren, dann macht die Natur wieder Spaß.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Harald (27. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,
aus meiner Sicht solltest Du, sofern das Brunnenwasser ok ist, nichts machen und abwarten.

Gerade im Frühjahr haben viele Teichbesitzer, die keine Filter installiert haben, mit Algen zu kämpfen, das hängt wohl in erster Linie damit zu sammen, dass die Algen die ersten sind, die bei ansteigenden Temperaturen anfangen zu wachsen. Bis Deine Pflanzen entsprechend Nährstoffe verbrauchen, wird es noch etwas dauern.
Da Du schreibst, dass Du nach einem Jahr schon reichlich Schlamm im Teich hattest, stellt sich für mich auch die Frage, was so alles auf Deinen Teich einwirkt. Möglicherweise bekommst Du auch ohne Fische soviele Nährstoffe in Deinen Teich, dass sich dann anschließend entsprechend viel Zeug auf dem Grund absetzt. An dem Nährstoffeintrag solltest Du arbeiten.


----------



## Christine (27. März 2014)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man die Wasserwerte mal testet? 
Und zwar von Teich und Brunnen - wäre so meiner erster Gedanke...


----------



## martin4711 (27. März 2014)

Hei.
Ich bin ganz begeistert über die Anzahl der Antworten.

Als ich auf der Suche nach dem Forum war, dachte ich erst, hier ist nich so viel los. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Danke Euch allen.

Ich werde den Teich jetzt einfach mal in Ruhe lassen.. Mal sehen was wird.

VG
M


----------



## bayernhoschi (27. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,
ich würde den Tipp von Christine beherzigen.
Gerade im ländlichen Bereich(Keine Ahnung ob das bei dir zutrifft)ist das Brunnenwasser nicht immer als erste Wahl zu sehen.
Teste mal die beiden Wasser(Teich und Brunnen), aber bitte keine Teststäbchen verwenden, die sind zu ungenau.
Im Zweifelsfall lieber WW mit Leitungswasser machen.
Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, bei Besatz ist ein Filter unumgänglich.
Pflanzen sind auch als Helfer nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## Wild (27. März 2014)

....ich an deiner Stelle würde dringend meine Freundin um Verzeihung bitten!


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man die Wasserwerte mal testet?
> Und zwar von Teich und Brunnen - wäre so meiner erster Gedanke...


 Auf was willst du testen.....? Sollteste vielleicht schon mit angeben .... nur Wassertesten kann ich auch mit einem Thermometer.


Phosphate vielleicht, Nitrit, Nitrat, PH, GH, KH, Sauerstoff,  in der Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit nach meiner Einschätzung. Vielleicht hat ja noch einer eine andere Meinung.


Beim Brunnen würde mich persönlich KBE 22 und KBE 37, Coliforme Bakterien, Escherichia coli, Enterokokken, Pseudomonas aeruginosa Intressieren.....habe ich aber noch nie gemacht wegen den Kosten und weil es nicht so wichtig ist.



Wenn der TO was zum abtöten der Cyanobakterien in den Teich kippt dann muss er für Sauerstoff sorgen. Killt dann natürlich auch alle anderen guten Bakterien. Glaube gibt so Antibiotika die funktionieren sollen.


----------



## misudapi (28. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,

ich kann dir nur raten das Brummenwasser zutesten mit den du Wasserwechsel machst, auch das Leitungswasser. So kannst du auswählen  welches Wasser du nehmen kannst. Unser Brunnenwasser ist so Nitrathaltig das es die Skala gesprengt hat.
Auch meine Pfütze ist ohne Strom, aber ich hatte mir letztes Jahr eine Solarpumpe geholt um etwas Oberflächenbewegung zu haben ( O2 wegen).
Werde dieses Jahr auch ein "Solar-O2-Sprudler" holen. Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Lösung für dich?
Ansonsten heißt es warten. Hab Gedult und hör auf die "alten Hasen " hier.


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2014)

moin

die Geschichte  geht eigentlich anders :




> Es lebte zu einer Zeit ein König, der hatte Töchter, die allesamt sehr schön waren. Doch sah man seine jüngste Tochter, wusste man, dass sie die Schönste von allen war. Und so war es, dass sie regelmäßig hinunter in den Wald ging, sich an den Brunnen setzte und mit ihrer goldenen Kugel spielte. Dabei warf sie die Kugel immer am liebsten in die Höhe und fing sie dann wieder voller Freude auf.
> 
> So geschah es eines Tages, als sie wieder am Brunnen spielte, dass die goldene Kugel diesmal nicht in die Hände der Prinzessin zurückfiel, sondern in den Brunnen plumpste und versank. Da fing sie mit einmal ganz bitterlich an zu weinen und konnte sich kaum noch beruhigen. Plötzlich rief jemand: "Was hast du denn Königstochter. Du schreist ja, dass es einen Stein erweichen könnte."
> 
> ...



man kann es auch so sehen ......



> Der Froschkönig kann (auch) als Geschichte sexueller Initiation eines jungen Mädchens gelesen werden. Der Brunnen steht für das Ziel der Neugier auf die eigene ursprüngliche Welt: eine Art tiefsinnige Selbstbeschaulichkeit ins eigene unschuldige Unbekannte, da die Prinzessin sexuell noch unerfahren ist. Dieses Erkennen fängt zunächst als argloses Spiel mit der goldenen Kugel am Brunnen an und erfährt eine plötzliche Wendung in Richtung beängstigendender männlicher Triebe im Auftauchen des zunächst als eklig und nur wenig anziehend empfundenen Frosches. Die goldene Kugel steht für strahlende weibliche geballte Anziehungskraft. Der Frosch steht nicht nur für die männliche Pubertät, die Jungen in diesem Alter als noch wenig attraktiv für gleichaltrige Mädchen erscheinen lässt, sondern auch allgemein für die zunächst als forsch und quälend (quakend) auftretend, zudringlich, unheimlich und befremdlich empfundene männliche Sexualität. Erst als das Mädchen im Anschluss an das erste „Brunnenerlebnis“ durch ihre Abwehr des Ekels durch das Zerschmettern des ungebetenen eindringlichen Gastes an der Wand, d.h. einer Wendung der Beziehung in Richtung Seelenverwandtschaft zu einer jungen (aggressiv aktiven, die Forschheit abwehrenden) Frau heranreift, kann sie die Angst vor dem anderen Geschlecht überwinden: der Frosch entpuppt sich als Prinz, dem das Mädchen erliegt und damit zur erwachsenen Frau wird. Das Märchen stellt quasi durch die grüne Farbe des Froschs auch das Prinzip der ersten sprunghaft initiierenden Öffnung, sprich aber auch allgemeinen Hoffnung dar: Erlösung vom singulär tierischen, naiv unschuldigen Zustand und erwachend waches Wachstum (der kleine Frosch wird zum großen Prinzen).(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Froschk%C3%B6nig_oder_der_eiserne_Heinrich#Sexuelle_Initiation)[17]





schönes WE


----------



## laolamia (28. März 2014)

lol


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. März 2014)

moin Martin,
willkommen im Forum.
Ich würde mal die Wasserqualität checken,
es gibt dafür geeignete sticks im Zoohandel zu kaufen...
man nimmt mit einem größeren Glas eine Portion Teichwasser ab, 
hält einen stick kurz rein und liest nach 1 Minute die Werte ab....
so bekommt man zumindest mal einen groben Anhalt hinsichtlich der Wasserqualität.
Wir nutzen ebenfalls Brunnenwasser für unseren Teich, hüten uns aber derzeit davor,
da hier die Landwirte momentan Gülle auf die Felder fahren und somit diese auch ins Grundwasser
gelangt..... und damit potentiell auch in unser Brunnenwasser.
Im übrigen denke ich, dass Dein Teich ja auch noch sehr jung ist, der Pflanzenbewuchs sich auch
erst noch entwickeln muss... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ständige TWWs da nicht mehr Unordnung
reinbringen als dass sie dem Teich Gutes tun. Gib der ganzen Sache doch einfach mal ein wenig
Zeit.... und kescher höchstens mal ab.


----------

